# Western Jr Aaron Brietling Dial



## Dalepenkala (Apr 10, 2015)

Well I have been waiting to get my hardware to try our new Western Jr Aaron and I'm very pleased with the way this pen come out! The black dial really has extremely high contrast with the white fiberglass base. Another thing I like is the #6 nib that comes on this pen!  

Enjoy!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## jondavidj (Apr 10, 2015)

Very Nice!!!  Wow!!


----------



## bjbear76 (Apr 10, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## magpens (Apr 10, 2015)

Beautiful !!  Absolutely Beautiful !!  Too nice for words !!  

Why do you add "Western" to the name ?  Is it different from the Jr. Aaron ?


----------



## ladycop322 (Apr 10, 2015)

Breathtaking pen! Just beautiful


----------



## jsolie (Apr 10, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## elkhorn (Apr 10, 2015)

Fantastic - as usual!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 10, 2015)

Dale, I told you so!!!!!!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 10, 2015)

That is a real nice pen Dale. Another fantastic effort. Top shelf all the way.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 10, 2015)

Outstanding pen.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you guys and gals for all the great comments!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Apr 10, 2015)

magpens said:


> Beautiful !!  Absolutely Beautiful !!  Too nice for words !!
> 
> Why do you add "Western" to the name ?  Is it different from the Jr. Aaron ?



This my name that I sell them under. This is what I did when I brought in the Western Dragon. I also do the same for my Western Emperor and now the Western Jr. Aaron.


----------



## ossaguy (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow,that's an amazing pen!




Steve


----------



## Dalepenkala (Apr 13, 2015)

ossaguy said:


> Wow,that's an amazing pen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Steve!


----------



## ELA (Apr 13, 2015)

Beautiful pen.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow Dale, that is a very stunning pen, top notch work all around.


----------



## Katya (Apr 13, 2015)

Fabulous!  I love the colour, composition- everything about it.  Simply must get one of those component sets- looks amazing.
Well done!


----------



## Big (Apr 13, 2015)

Just beautiful!


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 13, 2015)

I am in awe of you folks doing these  clock pens.. This one is particularly stunning.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Apr 13, 2015)

ELA said:


> Beautiful pen.



Thank you Larry!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you to all for the great comments!


----------



## Rink (Apr 13, 2015)

Very striking pen, the color combinations are outstanding.  Quality and design like this are what keeps me inspired to keep growing the craft.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Apr 13, 2015)

Rink said:


> Very striking pen, the color combinations are outstanding.  Quality and design like this are what keeps me inspired to keep growing the craft.



Thank you!


----------



## OZturner (Apr 13, 2015)

Absolutely Outstanding, Dale and Jen.
Magnificent Pen, with a Spectacular Blank.
Love the White Fibre Glass Base, and the Fantastic Array of Strategically Placed Components.
Such Diligent Attention to the detail, Coupled with Glorious Fit and Finish.
Craftsmanship Personified.
Thank you for Sharing,
Brian.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow,that's a buttload of itty bitty pieces.Fantastic cast.


----------



## bloodhound (Apr 14, 2015)

that is an amazing pen. I want to be like you when i grow up.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Apr 14, 2015)

OZturner said:


> Absolutely Outstanding, Dale and Jen.
> Magnificent Pen, with a Spectacular Blank.
> Love the White Fibre Glass Base, and the Fantastic Array of Strategically Placed Components.
> Such Diligent Attention to the detail, Coupled with Glorious Fit and Finish.
> ...



Thanks Brian!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Apr 14, 2015)

Spanx said:


> Wow,that's a buttload of itty bitty pieces.Fantastic cast.



Thank you Dale!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Apr 14, 2015)

bloodhound said:


> that is an amazing pen. I want to be like you when i grow up.



Thank you and your funny!:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks great!! :biggrin: There sure are a lot of watch bits in those blanks!! 
Did you make the blanks too? Well done, if you did......or well done to however did..:biggrin:


----------



## Dalepenkala (Apr 14, 2015)

skiprat said:


> Looks great!! :biggrin: There sure are a lot of watch bits in those blanks!!
> Did you make the blanks too? Well done, if you did......or well done to however did..:biggrin:



Thanks Steve!
Yes I make all of my blanks.  I don't know how many individual pieces are in this set of barrels, but I'm guessing in the neighborhood of 60 - 70 pieces between the barrels. It depends on what I have at the time of making the blanks and if I have any plates I want to use.

In the case of a full size tube set it can be over 100pcs.  The only reason I new that was I lost a set of tubes  and melted the barrels down to retrieve the parts.  I counted 113pcs.  I didn't think I got that many on there until I counted them!


----------



## MikeL (Apr 14, 2015)

You are the master. Nice, nice pen!


----------



## csr67 (Apr 14, 2015)

Gorgeous pen!  A friend of mine returned from a recent Thailand trip and gave me a very nice fake Rolex Submariner in stainless with a black face.  Of course it broke the first time I tried to set the date. It is a full automatic movement though. 

I was thinking of tearing it apart to make a nice watch pen, I just need to find someone who will cast the blank for me.


----------

